# Hiro loves chicken.......



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

The chicken is still alive.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:biggrin1: Very cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet! But, how did the chicken feel about it? :laugh:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

She was not amused. :hurt:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

That is the neatest picture I have seen in a long time. So sweet, he looks like he would never hurt it. I bet the chicken did go Bwaaaaaah


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the Hav Run picture!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ahaha Can't say the chicken looks too thrilled. Great shots


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So very cute! Got to love that handsome boy. He has such a sweet expression nuzzling the chicken.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought this was another RAW thread. Great surprise......I love the pictures. Hiro is such a pretty boy.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Hiro is such a beautiful Havanese! I can feel his wonderful personality in the incredible pics you share! 

Thanks --- Please send more


----------

